# 81 ritchey recent ebay sale



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Didn't see anyone post this after the sale ended, just an FYI for future reference if needed.
That is all,
JS

Ad :

Vintage Ritchey Mountain Bike w/ Original Components
Previous Picture Stop Play Next Picture 
1 of 12
Supersize

Sold for:	US $2,799.00

Auction ended early with Buy It Now.

Ended:	Jun-08-09 02:57:00 PDT
Shipping:	
US $150.00
UPS Ground

Item location:	Boston, Massachusetts, United States
History:	2 bids
Buyer:	v***l( 243Feedback score is 100 to 499)

Meet the seller
Seller:	filmschool( 599Feedback score is 500 to 999)

Item Specifics - Mountain Bikes & Frames	
Brand: 
Ritchey
Suspension: 
No Suspension

Model: 
MountainBike
Complete Bike/Frame: 
Complete Bike

Model Year: 
1981
Frame Material: 
Steel

Frame Size: 
21 inches
Condition: 
Used

You are bidding on a 1981 Ritchey MountainBike with its original components all in excellent condition. This bike is of museum quality, and is very collectable, not to mention being a great ride. The bike has been ridden some, and has some very minor chips and scratches in the paint/decals, and some chain slap marks on chainstay, but no dings or rust. Please see pictures. Overall, its a jaw dropper.
As you probably know if you're reading this, this bike is from the most collectable period of Mr. Ritchey's frame building career, and is a wonderful example from the early days of mountain biking.

Specs are as follows:

Model Year: 1981

Serial Number: 1R199

Frame Size: 21 inches center to top, 20 inches center to center

Check out the 1981 Ritchey catalog at: http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1981/index.html
(Thanks to Eric L.)


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Lovely....


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Interesting idea to document the sale. Note that it's not an Ascent, though, as those came out in 1985.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Interesting idea to document the sale. Note that it's not an Ascent, though, as those came out in 1985.


...as well as every other frame, fork, stem detail. 

Did the auction say it was an Ascent?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow. I built those wheels. Who woulda ever thunk I would see them again.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Wow. I built those wheels. Who woulda ever thunk I would see them again.


Comments like the one above are one of the things that make the VRC thread so damned unique.
Thanks Repack!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ...as well as every other frame, fork, stem detail.
> 
> Did the auction say it was an Ascent?


No, I thought the original post said Ascent; but, looking back, maybe I misread "recent" as Ascent?!?! Likely my bad!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Notice the seat tube sticker? Mikes Bikes in San Rafael. I used to hang out that shop when I was a little grommet, back when Mick owned it, way before it was a chain. I bet I saw that bike when it was new.

Morgan


----------

